# New Bosch motor and new bikes with it



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Discuss here. Looks like a dramatic change. They are a contender again!!!!






29% lighter at 2.9kg, standard chainring, clutch decoupled for no drag, consistent power, 625 wh and 400 wh battery


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

2-1/2 years riding Bosch with the small chainring, its about time they made a change.
I have been shopping for a new bike, the Fezzari Wire Peak and YT Decoy had my interest.
I plan to hold off and see what bikes get assisted with the new Bosch and see how the reviews go.
I do not like the large visible display, like the battery options and the disconnect when the assist maxs out


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

highroad 2 said:


> 2-1/2 years riding Bosch with the small chainring, its about time they made a change.
> I have been shopping for a new bike, the Fezzari Wire Peak and YT Decoy had my interest.
> I plan to hold off and see what bikes get assisted with the new Bosch and see how the reviews go.
> I do not like the large visible display, like the battery options and the disconnect when the assist maxs out


When you find real reviews please share them. I guess you know that most so called review is a form a disguised advertisement.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

33red said:


> When you find real reviews please share them. I guess you know that most so called review is a form a disguised advertisement.


33Red: I believe that gent in the video runs a very nice Ebike forum, link: https://www.emtbforums.com/ More Euro-centric is the site, but still, one of the best out there.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good point on disguised advertisement.
I wondered how those English guys get the bikes to review before we know they exist.

I want 180mm front and rear suspension with an Eagle cassette under 50#'s and more range than my current Haibike and I will buy it.
Electric shift would be a bonus


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> Discuss here. Looks like a dramatic change. They are a contender again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great bike; I really like the look of the exposed cooling fins at the front of the motor and the slightly slacker head angle. A big battery is a nice benefit too; one review said that an external 500wH battery could be added which would remove a big limitation of most eBikes; no more range anxiety for most uses, especially as the batteries age but the added dilemna of having to choose one battery or two.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

hikerdave said:


> That looks like a great bike; I really like the look of the exposed cooling fins at the front of the motor and the slightly slacker head angle. A big battery is a nice benefit too; one review said that an external 500wH battery could be added which would remove a big limitation of most eBikes; no more range anxiety for most uses, especially as the batteries age but the added dilemna of having to choose one battery or two.


I guess different riders have different views.
To me i hear bullshiit.
A- Great news,,, lighter
B- Great news,,, heavier
C- i am smart enough to understand... same weight,,, just more $$$
If 500Wh is not enough, try Yamaha, it delivers range.
You know they have the more experience with Emotors.
Mine is a Haibike, Giant also uses them.


----------

